# Thoughts on Canyon Spectral CF 7.0



## Francine (May 26, 2004)

Looking for first E bike and don't want to spend more than around $5,000. Canyon caught my eye and has some good reviews. Anyone have one or ridden one? Thanks


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Francine said:


> Looking for first E bike and don't want to spend more than around $5,000. Canyon caught my eye and has some good reviews. Anyone have one or ridden one? Thanks


One hesitation I'd have is that it is based on the previous generation Shimano drive system, and parts may be difficult to come by if you have any issues in the future.

Also, getting support may be a real challenge if you have any issues since they're a direct to consumer brand in the USA.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Francine said:


> Looking for first E bike and don't want to spend more than around $5,000. Canyon caught my eye and has some good reviews. Anyone have one or ridden one? Thanks


I think great value for its carbon fiber, lyrik and Shimano 12 speed. Motor works great. I lowered boost in the app and I ride that pretty much 100% of the time. I get 700 ft vertical per bar which is fine for my local 2-3 hour rides. My only complaint is that Canyon should include the adapter required to charge the battery OFF the bike. I have one on order for $85.

https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/product/component/citytrek-ebike-e6000/SM-BTE80.html


----------

